# now this is funny!



## becksbolero (Feb 21, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5OHPgne1S4


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

hilarious


----------



## becksbolero (Feb 21, 2006)

Am I a persona non grata or does no one like the fact that these guys did this for fun not money? sorry Benee but the vox still rocks miked.
"me next amp will be orange but i dunno why"


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

That's a good one, Becksbolero.


----------



## Voivod (Oct 2, 2006)

Surreal... and funny as all get out, LOL


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

ha ha ha ha need I say more?


----------

